# Owl Hooting



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

There was a thread a while back on Owl Hooters.. I was looking for a certain video and could not find it at that time.. So James decided to make a new one..


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice post. Wish I could get that throat roll going just cant. Like the idea of the back pressure being built in should help a lot of callers get a good sound.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Thx for posting DG. I have the Harrison hooting stick already,now I have a better picture on how to use it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ezcaller said:


> Nice post. Wish I could get that throat roll going just cant. Like the idea of the back pressure being built in should help a lot of callers get a good sound.


I need to work on that as well.. Its fun in the booth when ya get he and Shock or his boy going back and forth like two owls.. Than get 3 time GNCC gobbling champion stephan gobbling to it.. It draws an audience LOL


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

SPITFIRE said:


> Thx for posting DG. I have the Harrison hooting stick already,now I have a better picture on how to use it.


I am by no means James on the Stick... But working shows and such the two biggest problems are people over blowing the call and adding to much back pressure.. When you cut down the air and let the call breath the tones become real.. Now the throat roll, its driven me nuts all day


----------

